# Iphone with CityFido +6GB?



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Another new member. Nice community you have here, lots of very useful information! 

So heres my question, has anyone on a CityFido plan been able to grab an iphone with a data plan only? something along the lines of the 30$ 6GB plan? 

I called CS when the data + voice plans where announced and the woman on the phone wasnt being very helpfull basically telling me that if i wanted the iphone i would have to lose my cityfido....which will never happen. But since then, other options have been added, such as adding a data plan only, and the 6GB option. 

So anyone figure it out?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

At this point, the consensus is that no one on City Fido will be able to get an iPhone without switching to another voice and data plan.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Many people today were able to get the iPhone with their city fido plan with the $30 6gb as long as they were currently eligible to upgrade their contract. If you aren't eligible there will be some news on July 24th.


----------



## .tony (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm on CityFido and was able to add the 30$/6GB option to my plan (even had flex data plan added to it with my iPhone 2G). So it is possible. The challenge is if you're not in the renewal window (regardless of your plan), you're not eligible.

There are other threads on how to get around that. I eventually got them to reverse my renewal from Jan so that I became eligible. But now I'm stuck paying the monthly access fee. So its a win/win for both... I win because I can pay the lower price for the iPhone, Rogers wins because now they can ding me for system access fee every month.


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

oh, it seems im out of luck then.....thats really annoying. i had to renew my contract last month, or else i was forced to pay an extra 5 dollars to remain without a contract. 

i guess im going to have to wait by the looks of it. I thought i could have used my fido points towards it, and just add the 6gb data pack to my current plan. 

They just make things so complicated sometimes.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm on CityFido and I got the $30/6GB yesterday... My contract expired in May, and I didn't renew it (in order to renew and get the subsidized the iPhone); so my CityFido is now $50 instead of $45/month, on the plus side, I used my Fido Rewards and got both my wife and I the phones for free...


----------



## LengJia (Jul 23, 2008)

*Fido still unfair to cityfido customers*

I'm currently using CityFido w/ no system access fee... ($40/mo.)

I'm in my renewal window, but i still cannot get iPhone unless i start paying the system access fee (6.95/mo.)..

so for 3 years 6.95/mo. comes out to just over $250.. making the iPhone $449/8GB or $549/16GB. totally BS!...

Who's fault is it for releasing an all-you-can-talk voice plan with system-access-fee included? Now they're punishing us for signing up with that plan by charging us more.. if we want the iPhone (for any new phone as a matter of fact, we're not allowed for any Hardware Upgrades)...

also, once we decide to pay for the system access fee, we'll never be able to go back and not pay for it anymore.. so after 3 years, we'll still be paying that extra $6.95..


----------



## drariel (Jul 21, 2008)

there is not way to complain about this 6.95 system fee.. ?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

LengJia said:


> I'm currently using CityFido w/ no system access fee... ($40/mo.)
> 
> I'm in my renewal window, but i still cannot get iPhone unless i start paying the system access fee (6.95/mo.)..


I was also in my renewal window, and renewed when I got my iPhone and do not have to pay the system access fee -- it's still waived!!


----------



## DukeMazer (Jul 24, 2008)

G-MO where did you get your phone and how did you renew? I called and the CS said though you have to pay the $6.95. I figured I'll wait until the magic 24 announcement. I was looking on the Rogers website and it says that for people that signed on to the plan before March 2005 all they have to do is renew their agrement and they get to keep their plan. This is bul***t that you can't get a new phone! I hate that Rogers owns fido!!!!!


----------



## LengJia (Jul 23, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> I'm on CityFido and I got the $30/6GB yesterday... My contract expired in May, and I didn't renew it (in order to renew and get the subsidized the iPhone); so my CityFido is now $50 instead of $45/month, on the plus side, I used my Fido Rewards and got both my wife and I the phones for free...


hey G-Mo,

You said you're not paying SAF, but how come your CityFido is $50 instead of the usual $40/mo. ??


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

LengJia said:


> hey G-Mo,
> 
> You said you're not paying SAF, but how come your CityFido is $50 instead of the usual $40/mo. ??


CityFido renews at $50 if you are out of contract... My CityFido was previously $45/mo., they increased it a few years ago too...


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I spoke to cs today. (I am on city fido)

Bottom line that I got:

I can upgrade to iphone, I can use my fido dollars, I am eligible for the phone upgrade since my plan is up for renewal (my plan expires mid August). I do not need to get the data plan.

I will however have to start paying SAF. 
SAF= $6.95

$6.95x12 = $83.4 per year.

$83.4 per year in my opinion is really not worth it. Over 2 years comes out to $166.8, over 3 years = $250.2.

The other catch is, basically any phone fido gives requires this imaginary crap system access fee (i call it crap cuz if you buy an unlocked phone from the states they wouldn't charge you saf, they'd never know. So I don't see how Fido/rogers can make us pay saf... should be no difference if i buy phone from the states/unlocked or if i buy it through them). 

Now on top of the iphone I'd likely want to get Apple Care... more money down the tubes eh...


I just want to upgrade to iphone... I do not want to incur the SAF. If anyone knows how to do so, please share!

I bought city fido without saf, I plan on keeping it this way. Thanks.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

cityfido+30$ data plan is a lot of money each month to spend on a fancy toy... Not convinced it may be worth it just yet.


----------



## sigmund (Nov 15, 2005)

I've been paying almost $80-90/month for the past year for my CityFido plan and other misc charges, so after signing up for the iPhone my monthly rate jumps to $115/month which ends up being $1380 for 12 months. I have $228 worth of Fido Dollars. I am 9 months into my 2 year agreement. And have been a loyal customer since 2000 and have never used Retentions or accepted a HUP.

NO ADMINISTRATION FEES OR ECF

Classic CityFido - $45.00
CAN/USA 100min LD - $5.00
911 service - $0.50
SAF - $6.95
iPhone Value Pack - $15.00
6GB Data Pack - $30.00

Apple iPhone - $199 x taxes = $228.88 -minus $228 Fido Dollars = paying for the iPhone = 0.88cents.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah... see i have the $10 for 250min LD plan.. another good expired plan... i think.


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

VNJ85 said:


> cityfido+30$ data plan is a lot of money each month to spend on a fancy toy... Not convinced it may be worth it just yet.


yeah i feel the same way. i neet to get a new phone but im not sure if i should bite the bullet and get the iphone or just get an unlocked phone (most probably BB curve or HTC Tytn II). 

If i get the iphone then im getting the data plan, and my overall monthly bill climbs up to about 110 dollars (probably more with taxes and stuff) its currently at 75-77 $ a month. Basically cityfido with 15 dollars bonus pack (voice mail, 2500 sms ..etc) and no SAF. so it will definitly jump if i get the iphone. the only thing is i have about 190 fido dollars so the iphone wouldnt cost me much. 

if u think about it, fido points are kind of useless to city fido owners if we want to get a new handset. unless we pay the full price of the phone. i was told over the phone that i cant get a new handset without paying the SAF, so whats the point on saving on the handset if we would be paying more on the long run because of the SAF

the whole thing is BS.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree.

I'm somewhere between you and sigmund on this issue. I hate this. Rough spot


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

VNJ85 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'm somewhere between you and sigmund on this issue. I hate this. Rough spot


you know the funny thing is, its very clear that rogers got smacked when Fido released CityFido before getting bought out. throughout all the years, everytime i spoke to a CSR and mentioned i was on cityfido, ive felt like their response was like "oh.......your one of those ....." but they couldnt do anything about it. now its like the iphone is their legal way of trying to compensate. 

although to me, even cityfido is within limits. prices on everything should be a little lower. no one should be paying more than 60-70 dollars a month for a phone and decent data.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes I have City Fido with the 6g package. I also got the visual voice upgrade as well. Still haven't figured out how to use it yet. LOL. Good news too. Palringo is now available for MSN user. Not the best and you don't get your offline messages. At least not yet. But you get all your MSN contacts. Just started playing with it.


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

Sniper4u said:


> Yes I have City Fido with the 6g package. I also got the visual voice upgrade as well. Still haven't figured out how to use it yet. LOL. Good news too. Palringo is now available for MSN user. Not the best and you don't get your offline messages. At least not yet. But you get all your MSN contacts. Just started playing with it.


did u lose your SAF credit ? if u dont mind could u tell me what ure monthly bill comes up to? u can pm me if u would rather not post it publicly, thanks !


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Didn't get the city fido until the last few days before it ended. The saf was always part of my the plan at that time. It was 45 a month at that time. Also got dinged with the 5 extra a month about a month ago cause I wasn't on contract. Note gonna fight to get that back. So my monthly fee is.
50 unlimited city fido
30 6G data
15 visual voicemail
6.95 access fee
whatever 911 is ( don't know)
So about 115 with tax a month.

For me the 3G IPhone is costing me 36 more a month.
Plus tax.
So 299.00 for the 3G IPhone.
1296.00 for the data and extras over 3 years.
Total 1595 plus tax 1802.36.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Costs an extra 1802.35 over 3 years including the phone. Tax included


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Monthly bill 115.77. Always paid saf.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Note only used 100mb in past 2 weeks. I am on the road all day using messenger and maps as well as browsing. I use a $7.00 usb charger with the cord it came with. Bought at walmart. Don't use older accessories, they are not compatible period. Good luck to those that do.


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

just put in my order, according to the csr it should ship by aug 29th. i also took the 6gb plan but told him not to activate it until i get my iphone. so its going to be cutting it pretty close. 

worst comes to worst ill activate on the 28th iphone or no iphone.


----------



## djbuddha (Jul 30, 2008)

BurnsWRC said:


> just put in my order, according to the csr it should ship by aug 29th. i also took the 6gb plan but told him not to activate it until i get my iphone. so its going to be cutting it pretty close.
> 
> worst comes to worst ill activate on the 28th iphone or no iphone.


Waiting for it to ship by August 29??? .. wow ... 

It's been a week since I placed my order (I was told mine would ship by August 15) ... I keep checking my e-mail for a notification from Fido *sniff* ..

Btw ..my plan is:

CityFido (w/ SAF.. couldn't get around it .. i tried)  ... + $15 for VVM Value Pack & $30 for 6 GB data ...

When I get the phone .. I'll count down the warranty period... once that's done I jailbreak like I never jailbroken before lol..

*Buddha2oo8*


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

djbuddha said:


> Waiting for it to ship by August 29??? .. wow ...
> 
> It's been a week since I placed my order (I was told mine would ship by August 15) ... I keep checking my e-mail for a notification from Fido *sniff* ..
> 
> ...



haha u read my mind. I travel all over the place, i shall hit the jail as well once waranty is down. 

Yeah i agree the aug 29th is pretty rediculous, but the csr said that would be the latest ship date, hopefully we get lucky and we get an early shipment. 

My plan is pretty much the same as yours. City + SAF+ 6gb + vvm bundle. 

it is very annoying that they force us to pay the saf, i thought a fair option to please both the customer and the corporation would be to force us to pay the saf throughout the 3 year contract and then if we renegotiate a new contract we wouldnt have to pay a saf on the condition that we dont the option of a hardware upgrade. But i guess that would be asking too much.

whats your monthly cost adding up to with taxes?


----------



## djbuddha (Jul 30, 2008)

BurnsWRC said:


> whats your monthly cost adding up to with taxes?


$45 - City Fido
$6.95 - SAF
$30 - 6 GB Data (3 year term)
$15 - Visual Voicemail Value Pack
$0.50 - 911

97.45 + $12.67 in taxes totalling: $110.12

I started writing this post .. then the doorbell rang... I have good news for you ... My iPhone was expected to be here at latest August 15th .. it arrived ... while I writing this post.

To make it even funnier .. after messing around with it for 6 hours or so .. I came upstairs and was like 'why is my laptop on .... oh sh!t my ehmac post!!' .. lol

Hopefully yours will come soon!

*Buddha2oo8*


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

Haha thats awesome buddha. im glad u got pleasently surprise, thats always nice. Im keeping an eye on my delivery date because my 6gb plan depends on it. if i get close to the end of aug and still no iphone, ill activate it. 

in terms of monthly billing, i think my bill will be identical to yours. pretty much the same options. 





djbuddha said:


> $45 - City Fido
> $6.95 - SAF
> $30 - 6 GB Data (3 year term)
> $15 - Visual Voicemail Value Pack
> ...


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok, I'm hypocrite.

So I bit the bullet today while i was walking around yorkdale.

The 16gigs came in today at the Fido Kiosk, (as well as several other locations around toronto.. called a buddy who works for fido to confirm).

I got the 16gig white iphone.

$45 - City Fido
$10 - 250 Long Distance Minutes (Grandfather plan).
$6.95 - SAF
$30 - 6 GB Data (3 year term)
$15 - Visual Voicemail Value Pack
$0.50 - 911

Now guys remember, you still have 15 days free of penalty to cancel your 30gig data plan, as well as 15 days to return your iphone!..


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

VNJ85 said:


> Now guys remember, you still have 15 days free of penalty to cancel your 30gig data plan, as well as 15 days to return your iphone!..


ah thats great! more on the data plan than anything else. 

I just hope they wont come out with like a 15 dollar unlimited data plan next month.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

drariel said:


> there is not way to complain about this 6.95 system fee.. ?


not to get off topics, but seriously if you guys want to put an end to this system access fee, please join the Cellular Class Action 

law firm web site
http://www.merchantlaw.com/cellular.html

story on CTV.ca
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070919/cellphone_suit_070919/20070919?hub=Canada


----------



## BurnsWRC (Jul 12, 2008)

miniphone said:


> not to get off topics, but seriously if you guys want to put an end to this system access fee, please join the Cellular Class Action
> 
> law firm web site
> Cellular Class Action
> ...


Done! thanks for the link. 

Im up for anything that might make our cellular system in a canada a little more reasonable.


----------

